# ******Subs needed in St.Louis, MO******



## rnblase

Snow plow trucks with drivers wanted.
Plow trucks with salt spreaders
Bobcats with box plows
Backhoes with Box Plows
Also sidewalk crews wanted....
MUST BE DEPENDABLE!
Bobcats Backhoes Pickup Trucks with plows and spreaders
South County West County Clayton
Quick Pay! 

Rick
ASI Management
Call 314-614-2100

Snow Plow,Salt,Salt Spreader,Snowplow,Truck,plow truck,plowtruck,bobcat


----------



## modedicebox

In St.Louis, Fully insured f250 8ft straight blade. Have shoveler available as well. What are your rates? Thanks
Jim Reifschneider


----------



## Ric3077

Im in St. Louis as well, St. Charles County...what are your rates for an 8ft blade with a hitch spreader and 1 shoveler as well if needed.


----------



## YPLLLC

Im in St. Louis, looking to do some Sub work. I have a 7'6" Sno-way plow and hitch mount salt spreader. What rates are you offering and what type of hour gurantee?


----------



## BigT

If any one is wondering, I will say that ASI is a good company to work for. Rick is a great guy and pays fast. I subbed for him last season, he kept me busy, and pays well. No complaints at all.

Tim


----------



## YPLLLC

Rick are you still looking for subs? if so what parts of St. Louis?


----------



## YPLLLC

Anyone still looking for subs in saint louis, still have a few slos open for some more accounts. Willing to do emergency service. Just call me!!!

314-807-3795


----------

